# Outdoor chew proofing?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

So before we have another internet 'issue' related to the 'large, hairy rodents' who frequent the dog run, I want to chew proof the utilities that run into the house etc...

Any suggestions? I am thinking maybe that metal bracing stuff that would cover up the wires running strait but that would be tough to work with. Chicken wire seems too weak but maybe it would do the trick to just wrap things? I suppose we could just get some fencing and run it against the house but it'd have to be fine enough for the rodents in question to not stick their faces through....of course there's no way the dogs would have done it, so I am sticking to the claim that we have giant mice.

Lana


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I believe they make metal tubing that you can put around your wiring. Too bad you cant put a little mini cam out there to find out who the culprit is?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I walked around the outside of my house yesterday wrapping steel wool around all the cords running into the house so the mice who wish to live with me can't get in as easily. I also plugged up as many tiny little spaces with bits of steel wool as well. That's all I can think of, sorry.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I believe they make metal tubing that you can put around your wiring. Too bad you cant put a little mini cam out there to find out who the culprit is?


I KNOW who the 'mouse' is. Storee is rather fond of destroying things in the dog run. We have a dog door that goes out there and if she had her way EVERYTHING that fits through that dog door would get dragged out and shredded. Each morning or whenever I put her out it's a power struggle to get her to go out without something....:doh:

But at least she's cute.:

Lana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bender said:


> I KNOW who the 'mouse' is. Storee is rather fond of destroying things in the dog run. We have a dog door that goes out there and if she had her way EVERYTHING that fits through that dog door would get dragged out and shredded. Each morning or whenever I put her out it's a power struggle to get her to go out without something....:doh:
> 
> But at least she's cute.:
> 
> Lana


That's too funny! I have to do a mouth check everytime the Goldens go outside. Creed has learned to take the Crested's toys because they are small and he can fit them into his mouth. He THINKS I can't tell because his mouth is closed-Not!

You're right-good thing they are cute


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I had this problem with Dakota. He kept tearing the foam insulation off of the Air Conditioner tubes.

And his Urine was hell on the condenser fins.

My solution in the end was to re-design the kennel so the A/C unit was not part of the kennel fenced area.


----------

